# Ittis going crinkley?? -FINAL UPDATE page 6-



## OliveMartini

Ok so I have a million Ittis and have never had this problem.

I ordered 3 more Ivory AIO Ittis off C&C, prewashed them and used them on DD.

I washed them last night on my normal 30 degree wash with Rockin' Green, took the nappies out and the 3 Ivory Ittis had gone all 'sticky' and crinkley?? They look like they have shrunk almost? The minky layer had gone all wrinkley and stuck to the pul layer and when you touch the nappy it sounds like a crisp packet!

What's going on? Why has this happened? Are they ruined?

I know it wasn't the wash because all the other Ittis were fine like normal. It wasn't a hot wash. And they are brand new!!

:cry::shrug:


----------



## surprisemummy

omg the exact same happened to my blue itti d'lish! the rest came out the wash fine but this one feels "sticky" when you rub the two layers of the outer together and it crinkles. ive been using it for about 3 weeks since it happened and its been fine, no leaks or that but i dont know wether to contact them about it. all my ittis outers seem like the've shrunk to me and ive always washed them at 30 or 40. :shrug:

:flower:


----------



## OliveMartini

I emailed C&C. I'm not expecting much, but I hope it's not a common problem!


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

This makes me nervous! I haven't washed my Itti outers yet, but I don't think I will till I hear the official response, in case they have a problem.


----------



## jen1604

There was this problem aaaaages ago with loads of Ittis. if you search 'crinkly Ittis' on here you should find lots of threads.

This makes me nervous, I love my Ittis :( 
C&Cs should be able to help you definitely, let us know how it goes xx


----------



## OliveMartini

But I JUST bought these? So unless it's old stock then I dunno...

I will update once I get an email back :)


----------



## jen1604

If they're ivory ones not limited editions I would guess there's a chance c&cs could have had them a while? Xx


----------



## OliveMartini

Well from that order, I bought 3 Ivory Ittis and 1 Peppermint Itti. The Peppermint Itti was fine, just the 3 Ivories...

Maybe it was just the bottom of the box stock?


----------



## jen1604

That would be my guess too. 

I guess we won't know for sure though til you hear back, dont worry though, it's a known problem so I think they will definitely sort it for you. 

Xx


----------



## OliveMartini

Oh ok, good.

I was soooo upset! It kills me to see pretty fluff ruined. Especially NEW fluff! :cry:


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

Especially at the price, I mean it's not like pretty fluff is cheap!


----------



## OliveMartini

Tell me about it!! 

:dohh:


----------



## Rachel_C

They will sort it out for you, they're very good and it is a known problem. That's why I would never buy AIO/SIO ittis preloved because you can't then get them replaced if they go crinkly. If you buy them new, they will replace them with no worries.


----------



## OliveMartini

Well I recieved an email saying Cheeks & Cherries no longer distibute Itti's, so I would have to contact Itti Bitti direct to solve any 'delamination' issues.

She also said she has never heard of more than one of the same colour from the same order going wrong and sounded a little baffled! 

I have forwarded my original email on to Itti Bitti themselves, so fingeres crossed they can fix this for me :'(


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

That's not a good reply :( Good luck with dealing with Itti. It's not really fair that you have to deal with the manufacturer, because of the bigger delay.


----------



## OliveMartini

Oh well. As long as SOMEONE fixes the problem then I'll be a happy bunny.

Slightly miffed that I'm three nappies down and this sounds like it could take a while to sort out, but ah well. What can you doooo lol.


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

Yeah, I know what you mean. But three down can make being full time in cloth hard if you haven't got many! Good luck hun, be interested to hear what they say. Have you got to contact the Australian group or is there a local contact?


----------



## OliveMartini

Well C&C gave me an email, but she didn't tell me if it was England based or not?

This is turning into a faff lol.


----------



## leighbaby

did you buy them from c&c? if so, aren't they obligated to help you? (replace the dodgey ones)...you don't send uggs back to australia if they are faulty - the shop deals with it, dodgey food is dealt with by supermarkets, you don't have to deal straight with the farm etc!!


----------



## jen1604

Oh no :( I was sure they would deal with it for you! Agree with Leigh also.

Hope you have more luck dealing with Itti directly xx


----------



## surprisemummy

olivemartini is there any chance i could have the email address c&c gave you? i want to report mine too. only thing is i cant even remember where i bought it from :( x


----------



## OliveMartini

[email protected]


----------



## Rachel_C

That's the Itti Aussie address. IIRC, legally the shop you bought it from is obliged to sort it out for you whoever the wholesaler is, as they're faulty. You don't have to do the chasing. I'd probably just email Itti and see what they say anyway but if it turns into a faff, I'd get back in touch with C&C and say you just want a replacement as per your legal rights.


----------



## OliveMartini

Well I just forwarded the email I sent to C&C, to Itti.

Hopefully they will sort it out. If they tell me they need me to cover postage for the replacements or anything silly like that then I will get back in touch with C&C. 

But C&C have always been really good so I don't think I'll have any problems.


----------



## wishingonastar

Eek most of my stash is ittis I got from CandC recently...hope they're ok! :shock:

Hope its sorted soon hun


----------



## mandarhino

Wonder why C&C is no longer the distributor for Itti Bitti. They only took that on a short while ago. The UK Itti website has a Canary Wharf address and insanely high postage costs! £6 flat rate postage anyone? 

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

I shall get mine pre-washed this week now just in case. I'm glad you posted this.


----------



## OliveMartini

Well I've bought a million others from them recently, and it's only these 3 Ivory Ittis that have been ruined. :wacko:

I don't know why they aren't the distributors anymore either. There is NO way I will be buying direct from the Itti site, £6 postage is insane!


----------



## OliveMartini

Well I prewashed the Ivory Ittis when I got them and they were fine!

It's only after they were worn, and then put in a normal 30 degree wash with an extra rinse that they went wrong...


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

Awwww, nuts! That's no good then. Baby isn't due till November!


----------



## c.m.c

o im dying to know how it works out ladies- im new to itti de lish- i juts bought two and have prewashed, worn once and washed once.... 

is there a reason why cheeks and cherries website doesnt have any de lish up on their page to buy anymore??????????/


----------



## wishingonastar

I just looked at itti website to see what price they sell for...went to tutto bulk buy pack and it only gave price in australian dollars so I did conversion and for 6 tuttos they charge just under £129 plus £6 postage :shock:

That's over 21squid per nappy!!!!

I am new to establishing my stash and need more tuttos to go full time properly and am thinking I'm gonna have to bulk buy asap from CandC as its cheaper!


----------



## OliveMartini

I'm dying to know too!! :rofl:

I'm sure it's nothing to worry about though. As far as luck goes, I am the unluckiest. So if there is one nappy in a million to go wrong, I'd be the one to end up with three!!


----------



## Pops

Hi ladies :)

I know you have had a reply but I just wanted to pop in as you PM'd me :) It is a fairly common fault, as has been said, and I myself had 5 or 6 go wrong. If you email that address, they will usually ask for photos to be emailed and will simply arrange for 3 replacements to be sent to you. I had to do the same thing and it was done within a week or so.

If you get nowhere do let me know. I don't work on the orders side of things but I can certainly help :)

Any questions, just shout, I'm never far away xxx


----------



## OliveMartini

Oh really? I didn't realise it was that common!

Thanks Pops. Hopefully all will be solved in a week. FX'd!


----------



## Pops

Yeah a while back it was - I know a lot of people who have had the same issues so don't worry :)

C.M.C we don't have any up as we won't be stocking SIOs or AIOs any more, the plan is just Tuttos x


----------



## OliveMartini

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

C&C wont be stocking AIOs anymore???

Whyyyyy?!


----------



## Pops

Fraid not hun, just the Tuttos (as it stands anyway) x


----------



## OliveMartini

That's madness :(

Maybe they will change their minds in the (hopefully near) future ;)


----------



## Pops

I'm not sure hun but you never know! x


----------



## DJ987

A couple of places have stopped selling ittis altogether this week. I wonder why? :shrug:

They're my fave, but I'm not paying £21 per nappy!! :shock:


----------



## Jetters

I think it's because itti bitti have now opened a UK branch here so want to directly distribute them themselves now? Good luck with that though with their disgustingly ridiculous postage costs...


----------



## mandarhino

Yes it looks like they're going exclusive on the AIOs, SIOs and Boos via Itti UK. I wonder how long it will be before the postage costs fall! 

It is a shame though because I suspect a lot of people like buying them from places that sell other nappies as well so you can try several. C&C having them was perfect because I always wound up buying an Itti and something else alongside.


----------



## Jetters

Yep, that. I think they'll lose business now.


----------



## Pops

That's not the case girlies, you'll still be able to buy them elsewhere :) x


----------



## mandarhino

Did C&C lose the distribution contract though? Or give it up?


----------



## Pops

I'm afraid I can't go into details of contracts and similar but we are still stocking Tuttos :) x


----------



## OliveMartini

I agree, I liked how C&C had a bit of everything. So I would buy an Itti and then a few other bits.

It's a shame cus I know I wont pay £6 for postage, and I liked the C&C website and service. I will be hesitant to buy from other sites. :(


----------



## DaisyDoodles

OliveMartini said:


> I wont pay £6 for postage(

If they ask you to pay postage for the replacements, see if they'll allow collection from their office... I live 5 mins down the road from Canary Wharf and can pick them up and send them to you for nothing!! (will obviously figure out a way that you know you're going to receive them first!!) :winkwink:


----------



## OliveMartini

Well I had an email back this morning!

Her name was Kath and she was VERY helpful!

She asked for a picture of the 3 Ittis, proof of purchase, my current address, and what type/size the Ittis are. She also asked me to pick out new colours (not Ivory) to 'ensure the problem doesn't happen again'.

She didn't mention anything about postage for the new Ittis so I am assuming they will send them out FOC.

So overall I am a happy camper. I don't know how long that will take but I will update you when the problem is completely solved!


----------



## DaisyDoodles

That's brilliant.... offers there though if they try to charge you! :hugs:


----------



## OliveMartini

Thanks hun :)


----------



## Pops

Yep, thats exactly what I thought hun, they won't charge for postage either and they don't normally ask for the crinklies back :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## OliveMartini

I don't know what to do with the crinkley nappies... 

I assume they will leak if the PUL layer is shagged.

Maybe put them on her dollies? :rofl:


----------



## Rachel_C

Crinkly ones often work fine for at least a while. I'd just carry on using them and see what happens.


----------



## c.m.c

OliveMartini said:


> Well I had an email back this morning!
> 
> Her name was Kath and she was VERY helpful!
> 
> She asked for a picture of the 3 Ittis, proof of purchase, my current address, and what type/size the Ittis are. She also asked me to pick out new colours (not Ivory) to 'ensure the problem doesn't happen again'.
> 
> She didn't mention anything about postage for the new Ittis so I am assuming they will send them out FOC.
> 
> So overall I am a happy camper. I don't know how long that will take but I will update you when the problem is completely solved!

i had to change the size of some ittis i bought and return some bambootys that i changed my mind on- C&C were brill- i posted everything back FOC and they posted my new things all out too FOC and sorted my refund.. very helpful!!! im gutted too that they are not selling ittis- i only tried them last week for the first time and i am in love:cry:


----------



## surprisemummy

you can get ittis on nappyzone with free postage :) they are sent out mega quick too x


----------



## OliveMartini

I can't stand their website though. It's all over the place, nothing is clear and it's just generally rubbish.... 

Gosh I sounds horrid, but OH designs websites so he would probably say our DD could make a better one :rofl:


----------



## surprisemummy

yeah i totally agree its crap! probally the reason i only buy ittis from there is because it doesnt let u view any other nappies unless u completely re-enter the website again.


----------



## OliveMartini

Well, today I recieved my 3 new Ittis! Sent by parcelforce, how quick!

Bubblegum, baby pink and rockmelon! :D


----------



## jen1604

:happydance: Excellent news! Now you have looooads of Ittis, your crinkly ones should be fine for a bit x


----------



## wishingonastar

Great colour choices :thumbup:


----------



## OliveMartini

Thanks!

I know have...

4 Ivory
1 Baby pink
1 Bubblegum
1 Fushia
1 Yellow
1 Peppermint
1 Lime Green
1 Jade
1 Spectra
1 Rockmelon
1 Aqua essence

:rofl:


----------



## OliveMartini

I don't know if the 3 crinkley Ivory ones are any good though, so once they start to leak I will be giving them to DD to put in her teddies and dolly hehehe.


----------



## surprisemummy

my crinklie has held up for a month so far and i use it alot so hopefully they will still work for you :)


----------



## Tegans Mama

Sometimes they don't start to leak. Last time there were issues I seem to recall a few being sold on (after owners received replacements) with the tagline "It's crinkly, but it still works fine.." :rofl:


----------



## OliveMartini

Oh really? I definately wouldn't sell these on...

I tried one on DD yesterday and it sounded like she was running around in a crisp packet!!

I wont be using them anymore, leaks or no leaks. The sound drives me mad lol!


----------

